# phoenix ,Arizona to trexlertown



## bikebozo (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone coming from Phoenix  Arizona area ?/  I will pay 250.00 to bring a bike for me , bike is in mayer Arizona , thanks for any help ,.  walter branche


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 26, 2016)

getting ready to leave tuesday to get my bike . the bike shop could not figure out how to take it apart ??  any body need a bike shipped from central florida to arizona ??  walter branche


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 26, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> Anyone coming from Phoenix  Arizona area ?/  I will pay 250.00 to bring a bike for me , bike is in mayer Arizona , thanks for any help ,.  walter branche





I could pick it up and ship it if your interested. I'm about 3 hours round trip from Mayer. Just let me know. Thanks


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 26, 2016)

I am in Mayor, AZ as we speak.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 26, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I am in Mayor, AZ as we speak.



how long will you be there , the bike shop can not figure out how to ship the 92 new mail ,


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 26, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I am in Mayor, AZ as we speak.



is there any help for me ,   I will pay ,,   I just do not want to drive all that way ,   are you headed to trexlertown


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 26, 2016)

407 697 3999  can you call me ,  it would be nice , if you are going to be there for a day !!!  I will pay


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 27, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I could pick it up and ship it if your interested. I'm about 3 hours round trip from Mayer. Just let me know. Thanks



Hi, I would like for your help , please get in touch with me here at the cabe ,,  or branchewalter@yahoo.com    walter branche 407 697 3999


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 27, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I could pick it up and ship it if your interested. I'm about 3 hours round trip from Mayer. Just let me know. Thanks



 yes PLEASE ,   407 697 3999  walter branche ..


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 12, 2016)

drove the 4,200 miles alone .    on the way home going through El Paso ,   I detoured into Mexico , they were having a bike show in Downtown Juerez


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2016)

Long drive to pick up a bike. Sorry to hear that nobody could help out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> drove the 4,200 miles alone .    on the way home going through El Paso ,   I detoured into Mexico , they were having a bike show in Downtown Juerez











Aka: pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 12, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Long drive to pick up a bike. Sorry to hear that nobody could help out.




I offered and spoke with the Walter, guess he ended up driving out.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 13, 2016)

yes , I appreciate the help//  they were closing the bike shop for a few days, and I did not want to trouble you , ..I had a time restraint-and had to get it done !!!!  thank you


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 13, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> drove the 4,200 miles alone .    on the way home going through El Paso ,   I detoured into Mexico , they were having a bike show in Downtown Juerez



Glad you made it out of Juarez.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 13, 2016)

I

 do not carry a camera ,


----------

